# Must Read



## eleutheromaniac (Jun 12, 2004)

Does anyone have a non-fiction book that absolutely changed your life, but no one else seems to have read it or even know about it?

Mine (I actually have dozens, but to narrow it down to one) is "Rules for Radicals" by Saul Alinsky.  It's a bit dated, but for anyone looking to shake-up the establishment and make a difference without technically braking any laws, this is a must read.  I don't think you can buy it anymore, but you can probably find it in most public or university libraries.


----------



## Emma LB (Jul 21, 2004)

I bet my mum has a copy lying around somewhere... she has the manifesto of the French communist party, so why not this book too? ;-)

Ackroyd's Biography of London is also a very good non-fiction book. Tells you a lot about society and how people really are.


----------



## Lews (Jul 21, 2004)

_Jordan Jovkov _ is one of the greatest authors ever but I don't think that he is translated in English( not sure), he is famous Bulgarian writer.


----------



## Spider (Jul 22, 2004)

Bruce Campbell's "If Chins Could Kill: Confessions of a B-movie Actor"

Greatest autobiography EVER. Hail to the king.


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey, people actually started responding to this thread.  Cool.

Spider:  I heard about that book being really good before.  I might check it out.  I usually don't read autobiographies, though. 

Emma:  Actually that book could be a huge help to the book I just started writing.  I'll definately check it out.

Lews:  I've never heard of him, you're probably right about him not being translated.


----------

